# Ewing resigns as Rockets Assistant Coach



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2565770

I don't think he played a big role on the team anyway. Getting rid of unwanted luggage.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

what about hakeem?.. he'd prob coach 4 free


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

chn353 said:


> what about hakeem?.. he'd prob coach 4 free


 hakeem doesnt want to be part of the nba. he is dedicating his life to religious work and i dont think he would move the houston since he would prefer to stay with his family in canada. (his family in canada is actually one of the reasons he spent that year with the raptors)


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

:banana:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> :banana:


 :banana: :banana:


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

FINALLY!!! Time to bring in a real coach for Yao!! :banana:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We'll never how much he really helped Yao. 

Useful or not, he was one of my favorite players, so I'm a little sad to see him go.


----------



## changas (Aug 23, 2004)

true that hakeem

he was a fantastic player to watch

still, a little help is better than no help i guess...don't understand why people casterate ewing so much

shrug


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> We'll never how much he really helped Yao.
> 
> Useful or not, he was one of my favorite players, so I'm a little sad to see him go.


I am with you on this one


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> :banana: :banana:


 :banana: :banana: :banana: 

Good, now Yao can have a "real" coach.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

How do we know exactly that he didn't help Yao improve... cause we know that Yao HAS improved since starting with the Rockets... did he just learn from osmosis?

Good for Ewing retiring though.. a retirement is always a cause for celebration! It's when they kick you out that its bad.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Everyone always mentions Dream however, what about his mentor? Moses Malone!!!

Would it be a stretch for us to offer Kareem the chance to teach? I was watch something a while back that had to do with Kareem not being offered a job in the NBA for some reason but, I can't recall why. All I know is that he said he would love to coach in the NBA is someone would take a shot. Does anyone know why he has been black-balled in the coaching field?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Everyone always mentions Dream however, what about his mentor? Moses Malone!!!
> 
> Would it be a stretch for us to offer Kareem the chance to teach? I was watch something a while back that had to do with Kareem not being offered a job in the NBA for some reason but, I can't recall why. All I know is that he said he would love to coach in the NBA is someone would take a shot. Does anyone know why he has been black-balled in the coaching field?


 i think he was black balled because he didnt get along with people. but he is working with lakers now anyways.

i wonder where moses malone is though. anyone have any clue?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Does Yao even need anyone to teach him anymore? He's established his spot as a superstar.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Best news I have heard all week...

:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: 

I have said for the last two years that Ewing was just drawing a paycheck. Yao is self motivated...and even JVG said at the end of the season that he had not helped Yao's game at all...that Yao did it all himself.

My point was about Swift and the other post players not progressing, or even seeming to give a poop about what they were supposed to be doing to back up the Big Man.

Moses would do wonders for Yao's lack of killer instinct. He could at least show him what a bad dog looks like.

Hallelujah in H-town today!!!


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2565770
> 
> I don't think he played a big role on the team anyway. Getting rid of unwanted luggage.


"Good ridence to bad rubbish" Wasted money that could've been spent on a player IMO> Good Luck though Patrick, I'm sure you're going back to NYC to work with Isaiah.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> i think [Kareem] was black balled because he didnt get along with people.


Yeah, he is supposed to be a bit of a misanthrope. He does seem to have improved recently, though that could just be the onset of senility.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

now we can bring in rick smits YES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Everyone always mentions Dream however, what about his mentor? Moses Malone!!!
> 
> Would it be a stretch for us to offer Kareem the chance to teach? I was watch something a while back that had to do with Kareem not being offered a job in the NBA for some reason but, I can't recall why. All I know is that he said he would love to coach in the NBA is someone would take a shot. Does anyone know why he has been black-balled in the coaching field?


Exactly what I was thinking, last time I heard he was coaching Andrew Bynum, but I don't know how long that lasted. Kareem's body frame compared to Yao's is very similar, I would want Kareem to teach Yao how to Sky Hook. Seeing as how they both are more finesse players rather than power players, it's best suited that Kareem teach Yao. The two are much similar very disciplined players. So, if Rockets front office were smart, they'd bring in Kareem to help Yao out.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Best news I have heard all week...
> 
> :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:
> 
> ...


 i think taking jvg's comments to mean that no one on the coaching staff was helping yao is absurd. he was giving the credit to yao for having the dedication, but i dont think yao did it completely on his own.


----------

